# Insteon Question



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

In the setup screen you can add devices/controllers to a scene. 

How are you setting this up? Computer or smart device?

I began adding Insteon to my own home to try it out. I went with them because of price mostly and some internet feedback. I have to say, it is more frustrating than it is worth. They fail more than they work. I cannot link certain switches to ON mode, only OFF. So then the light can only be turned off once it is turned on manually. Others I can program in ON mode and those work fine. The only thing that works without fail is are the old X10 modules I have custom programmed in. 
I would have to seriously think about putting this stuff in a customer's home. I'd have them spend the cash on an RA-2 system.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Speedy Petey said:


> In the setup screen you can add devices/controllers to a scene.
> 
> How are you setting this up? Computer or smart device?
> 
> ...


So you don't have an answer to my question?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Not sure how to do it but yes it can be done. I just installed a bunch of them but the owner is a geek and he programmed them all. One switch controls others that are in a remote area


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

B W E said:


> So you don't have an answer to my question?


In the setup screen you can add devices/controllers to a scene. 

How are you setting this up? Computer or smart device?


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Speedy Petey said:


> In the setup screen you can add devices/controllers to a scene.
> 
> How are you setting this up? Computer or smart device?


No computer or smart phone programming, just using the set buttons on the devices. There's only going to be (3) SwitchLinc Dimmers and (1) 4-button remote.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

B W E said:


> No computer or smart phone programming, just using the set buttons on the devices. There's only going to be (3) SwitchLinc Dimmers and (1) 4-button remote.


Then sorry, I have no idea how to link switches to the same scene. 
The other b*tch is that they took the wiki down. You have to go to their support page and search through the .pdf's.


----------

